# USB3/Ethernet Adapter gesucht



## oliver.tonn (24 Juni 2021)

Hallo,
ich wollte mir mal einen neuen USB3 auf Ethernet Adapter zulegen. Da ich für einen Kunden auf seinen Wunsch hin gerade etwas bei Amazon bestelle dachte ich das wäre eine gute Gelegenheit. Gefunden habe ich einige, aber außer Anker sagen mir die Hersteller gar nichts. Kann hier einer aufgrund eigener Erfahrung ein bei Amazon verfügbares Modell empfehlen?


----------



## Benjamin (24 Juni 2021)

Seit langem und bei vielen Kollegen auch im Einsatz - Digitus DN-3023




__





						digitus.info
					

Willkommen auf der Seite der Marke DIGITUS - Einer der führenden Anbieter für Computer Zubehör und Netzwerktechnik. Alle Infos rumd um die Marke sind hier.




					www.digitus.info
				



Gibt es auch bei Amazon

Wüsste aber nicht, dass der besonders gut oder schlecht ist ... funktioniert halt einfach.

Chipsatz ist Asix AX88179


----------



## oliver.tonn (24 Juni 2021)

Ich weiß nicht was ich vorhin eingegeben habe, aber da kamen nur zwei Seiten. Mal was anderes eingegeben und siehe da, 20 Seiten unter anderem auch der Digitus. Spannend ist nur, das manche Verkäufer sich wohl nicht sicher sind, ob der jetzt USB 2 oder USB 3 ist denn beides steht bei den Artikelbeschreibungen.


----------



## koderko (24 Juni 2021)

https://www.amazon.de/Anker-PowerEx.../B07PPGWQ15/ref=psdc_1626220031_t1_B07X8ZLYLR

Bei uns im Einsatz. Funktioniert sehr gut, bietet zusätzliche USB-Ports, bis jetzt keine Probleme auch beim Einsatz in der VM.


----------



## Benjamin (24 Juni 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was ich vorhin eingegeben habe, aber da kamen nur zwei Seiten. Mal was anderes eingegeben und siehe da, 20 Seiten unter anderem auch der Digitus. Spannend ist nur, das manche Verkäufer sich wohl nicht sicher sind, ob der jetzt USB 2 oder USB 3 ist denn beides steht bei den Artikelbeschreibungen.


Ja, kann daran liegen, dass es zwei Varianten gibt:





DN-3023 für USB-3
‎DN-10050-1 für USB-2

Ich verwende beide, je nachdem, ob ich mit Windows10 oder noch Windows 7 arbeite. Insbesondere beim "durchreichen" in virtuelle Maschinen gibt es sonst bei mir oft seltsame Probleme:
- USB3 > Windows 10
- USB2 > Windows 7


----------



## oliver.tonn (24 Juni 2021)

koderko schrieb:


> https://www.amazon.de/Anker-PowerEx.../B07PPGWQ15/ref=psdc_1626220031_t1_B07X8ZLYLR
> 
> Bei uns im Einsatz. Funktioniert sehr gut, bietet zusätzliche USB-Ports, bis jetzt keine Probleme auch beim Einsatz in der VM.


Das ist dann aber eher mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen, ich brauch nur die Netzwerkfunktion und das ist auch kein USB 3 Gerät, sondern USB-C. Ein USB 3 Gerät hat ja den Vorteil, dass man es, wenn man kein Gigabit Ethernet braucht, auch an USB 2 betreiben kann. Das dies mein Wunsch ist hatte ich allerdings vergessen zu erwähnen, sorry.


----------



## oliver.tonn (24 Juni 2021)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Ja, kann daran liegen, dass es zwei Varianten gibt:


Im Vorteil ist wer gucken kann, das hatte ich übersehen, dann macht es wieder Sinn.


----------



## Ralle (24 Juni 2021)

Ich nutze den Adapter von Microsoft. (USB-C)
Der hat den Vorteil, dass auch noch ein eine USB-A Buchse mit ausgeführt ist. Ansonsten sieht er ähnlich dem Bild in Beitrag 5 aus?


----------



## oliver.tonn (24 Juni 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich nutze den Adapter von Microsoft. (USB-C)
> Der hat den Vorteil, dass auch noch ein eine USB-A Buchse mit ausgeführt ist. Ansonsten sieht er ähnlich dem Bild in Beitrag 5 aus?


Danke, aber alles außer USB 3 bringt mir aus in #6 erwähnten Gründen nichts.


----------



## Ralle (24 Juni 2021)

Sollte das nicht jeweils abwärtskompatiebel sein?


----------



## oliver.tonn (24 Juni 2021)

Ralle schrieb:


> Sollte das nicht jeweils abwärtskompatiebel sein?


Bei USB 3 auf 2 oder 1 sicher bei USB-C bin ich mir aber nicht sicher, aber wie soll ich bitte den USB-C Stecker in eine USB-3 Typ A Buchse bekommen? Nachtrag: Habe gerade Adapter von USB-C auf USB 3 gefunden, aber das wäre dann wieder so ein Teil was gerne verloren geht.


----------



## asci25 (25 Juni 2021)

Ich würde bei netzwerfähigen Geräten immer auf bekannte und renomierte Hersteller setzen. Ich habe zwar auch das ein oder andere billige China-Gerät. Aber bei solchen Dingen schwingt bei mir immer das ungute Gefühl mit, dass diese Geräte versuchen könnten "nach Hause zu telefonieren" oder irgendwelche Sicherheitslücken aufreißen. Oder einfach nicht die versprochene Leistung halten.

Bei renomierten Herstellern ist man zwar auch nicht absolut sicher, aber ich halte das Risiko für insgesamt geringer.


----------



## Blockmove (28 Juni 2021)

asci25 schrieb:


> Ich würde bei netzwerfähigen Geräten immer auf bekannte und renomierte Hersteller setzen. Ich habe zwar auch das ein oder andere billige China-Gerät. Aber bei solchen Dingen schwingt bei mir immer das ungute Gefühl mit, dass diese Geräte versuchen könnten "nach Hause zu telefonieren" oder irgendwelche Sicherheitslücken aufreißen. Oder einfach nicht die versprochene Leistung halten.
> 
> Bei renomierten Herstellern ist man zwar auch nicht absolut sicher, aber ich halte das Risiko für insgesamt geringer.


Da heute alle Teile „intelligent“ und einfach zu flashen sind, ist das Risiko gegeben.
In einem unserer Werke wurde vor kurzem ein obskures Teil gefunden.
War wohl ein kleiner WLan-Accesspoint, wie ihn viele von uns zur Inbetriebnahme verwenden.
Aber nicht einfach entsprechend konfiguriert , sondern wirklich mit spezieller Firmware.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Juni 2021)

asci25 schrieb:


> Ich würde bei netzwerfähigen Geräten immer auf bekannte und renomierte Hersteller setzen. Ich habe zwar auch das ein oder andere billige China-Gerät. Aber bei solchen Dingen schwingt bei mir immer das ungute Gefühl mit.....


Ich vermute einfach mal, dafür braucht man nicht mal ein "billiges" China Gerät sondern dass gerade
hochwertigere Geräte welche an den entsprechenden Endkunden geliefert werden, dem ausgesetzt sind.

https://www.heise.de/news/Bloomberg...ht-autorisierten-Chips-aus-China-5057227.html


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Juni 2021)

Zum Thema Spionage usw.

ich bin da mittlerweile recht sensibel da mir vor ca. 2 Jahren bereits einmal aufgefallen ist, dass
bei Eb*y alles mögliche an Spionagezeug angeboten wird und man an den Zahlen sieht,
dass es eben in DE auch massenhaft verkauft wird.

Damals bin ich zufällig auf eine getarnte Minikamera gestoßen, über 800x verkauft.

Oder hier mal ein Beispiel ( ein Schelm wer jetzt böses denkt, wer kauft das und wo setzt er es ein ):


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Juni 2021)

Hier noch so ein Beispiel, 1355 verkaufte Teile:


----------



## oliver.tonn (28 Juni 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Zum Thema Spionage usw.
> ...
> 
> Oder hier mal ein Beispiel ( ein Schelm wer jetzt böses denkt, wer kauft das und wo setzt er es ein ):
> Anhang anzeigen 55138





DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hier noch so ein Beispiel, 1355 verkaufte Teile:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 55139


Wie heißt es so schön, trau keiner Statistik die Du nicht selbst gefälscht hast. Ich muss da immer an einen Kopiervorgang denken wo ich sehr viele Dateien kopieren musste und zwei erheblich größer als der Rest waren. Windows meinte da, es bräuchte mehrere 100 Stunden.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Juni 2021)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Wie heißt es so schön, trau keiner Statistik die Du nicht selbst gefälscht hast. Ich muss da immer an einen Kopiervorgang denken wo ich sehr viele Dateien kopieren musste und zwei erheblich größer als der Rest waren. Windows meinte da, es bräuchte mehrere 100 Stunden.


Den Zusammenhang verstehe ich nicht ganz


----------



## oliver.tonn (28 Juni 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Zum Thema Spionage usw.
> 
> ich bin da mittlerweile recht sensibel da mir vor ca. 2 Jahren bereits einmal aufgefallen ist, dass
> bei Eb*y alles mögliche an Spionagezeug angeboten wird und man an den Zahlen sieht,
> ...





oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Wie heißt es so schön, trau keiner Statistik die Du nicht selbst gefälscht hast. Ich muss da immer an einen Kopiervorgang denken wo ich sehr viele Dateien kopieren musste und zwei erheblich größer als der Rest waren. Windows meinte da, es bräuchte mehrere 100 Stunden.





DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Den Zusammenhang verstehe ich nicht ganz


Vergiss es, geistige Umnachtung. Ich habe verfügbar als die ursprünglich zu verkaufende Anzahl interpretiert, ups.


----------

